# Alex Jones is really Bill Hicks?



## dreamtime (Mar 2, 2022)

There are many theories about famous people not being who they say they are and just playing a role, or being replaced by a doppelganger. Often these theories are baseless and based only on loose assumptions, so it is hardly worth compiling a detailed article about them. In this case, however, there is so much direct evidence and even more circumstantial evidence that it is significant enough to present these aspects here.

This post ist mostly copied from Irrefutable Proof That Alex Jones Is Really Bill Hicks | WorldTruth.Tv, with additional information added from Alex Jones is Bill Hicks!? and Digging Deep Into the Only Conspiracy Alex Jones Doesn't Like.





Bill Hicks was only *33* years old when he supposedly died in 1994. There is no sign of Alex Jones' life until 1996, when he got his first radio show. It is said that Alex Jones was born in 1974. 1974! That means Alex was only 22 years old when he got his first radio show.

This article will provide evidence that Bill Hicks was recruited by the CIA to become the controlled opposition to the MSM. Bill Hicks assumed the identity of Alex Jones, and was constantly fed approved information by his CIA handlers to create a controlled truth movement. The information Agent Hicks received was for the sole purpose of holding up a piece of the truth to the public, and misdirecting them.

The coincidences are shocking. Here is a summary of the most important aspects:

Alex Jones and Bill Hicks look very much alike and have the same gait, mannerisms, voice, and facial biometric features.
They have the exact same crooked teeth and tooth spacing.
They have the same friend and co-producer - Kevin Booth.
They have both produced documentaries in Waco and have an affiliation with Sacred Cow Productions.
Alex Jones received a picture and plaque from Bill Hicks as an award before a connection was made between him and Bill Hicks.
Alex Jones was largely anonymous until after Bill Hicks' alleged death.
They both lived in Austin, Texas, and have a close connection to that city.
They were both active as comedians.
Alex Jones is clearly lying about his age and eye color, and he has certainly had plastic surgery.



​
Alex Jones has spent a lot of time recanting his earlier statement after presenting a special report on the true gender of Michelle Obama titled "Is Michelle Obama a Man."




Anyone who followed Jones' initial comments about Michelle Obama being a man could clearly see that he was not joking with his conclusions.

​
But what was more disturbing was the fact that he refused to call it what it was.  Rather, he created a ‘Red Herring’ for his conclusion, stating that Michelle Obama must have some kind of genetic disorder.  Ultimately, shortly thereafter, he came out and said it was all a joke.

“I shouldn’t even quasi-joke around about Michelle being a tranny. That was wrong.”

Alex Jones retracts​


In this video about Joan Rivers' death, he compares his own remarks to Joan Rivers', claiming they were both "joking." Anyone who has watched Rivers and Jones make their remarks knows that neither was really joking. They were both very serious.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4z2JZSLFI4_

*Joan Rivers’ Stellungnahme*​
So why would Alex Jones recant the truth?  When have we ever seen Alex Jones do such a strange 180 on any topic?

Later on that evening, we came across another article, referencing Joan Rivers’ death, and how it correlated with her previous statement; “You know that Michelle is a tranny. A transgender. We all know it.”  However, this article also made mention of Alex Jones, and his supposed, ‘true identity’, Bill Hicks. We had heard this before, and had made no thought of it, but this time, we decided to give it a go and investigate this theory.

In the past, we most certainly agreed that Jones does indeed look a lot like Bill Hicks… almost as though they could be brothers. But the same person? That thought was just a little too strange to entertain. But considering that we know beyond any reasonable doubt that our First Lady is actually the First Drag Queen, we decided to investigate the Bill Hicks / Alex Jones theory, based on the fact that we live in a world of lies, deception, and magician style trickery.

We also found several videos covering forensic evidence that, when combined with the information on other web sites, began to create a solid case that Bill Hicks and Alex Jones are in fact the same person.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykmET7bxt6Y_

*Alex Jones is Bill Hicks 100% Proof*​

One thing that is important to understand is that, certain body traits, identifiers (moles, birthmarks, scars, etc.) and such are unique to each individual person.  But one of the most unique things used to identify an individual are teeth. Being a retired law enforcement officer, and my wife having taken forensics classes (with a BA in Criminal Justice); we both know that teeth are just about as unique as DNA itself!  When a body cannot be identified by any other means, i.e. if it is burned up or only bones remain, then dental records are used to verify the identity of the individual. This is well known within the law enforcement and forensics communities, and so when we came across images comparing the teeth, we were floored!


*Alex Jones, left; Bill Hicks, right:*


In the above image, you can clearly see both sets of teeth. The most notable similarities of the teeth are the two front teeth on top with their trademark gap, as well as the distinct angles of crookedness with the bottom four front teeth.

So what happens when these specific teeth are taken from Alex Jones and overlayed onto Bill Hicks teeth? See for yourself.




​When the teeth are overlayed, the similarities are uncanny!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0M5e-MhqR6A_​

A website on the subject states:

_‘Dental records have been used for over 200 years in this country for the identification of deceased. The teeth are uniquely qualified for identification in many ways, but especially since they are virtually impossible to destroy. They survive fire, decomposition and submersion in water or earth for many years. This survivability and the fact that most persons have dental records is the key to the success of dental records for the identification of deceased. Even now, with many persons having no dental restorations, the teeth and their surrounding structures provide a myriad of distinctive characteristics useful in identification.’_​
While the appearance of teeth can be altered through braces, shaving them down, etc., in Bill Hicks case, there was little to no work done to alter his teeth.

There are many other identifiers, such as moles, that have been revealed by many people.



We then realized just how important this truly was.  So many people trust Alex Jones, to provide them with accurate information about what is going on in our country!  And so, we did some further investigation.

Bill Hicks was not just a ‘great’ comedian (depending on who you are), he was well-informed about what was going on in our society.  But, instead of revealing the truth to people, he made ‘jokes’ about it.   His comedy included the government poisoning our children, abortion, the ignorance of society,  people believing that everything is okay (what we now know as ‘sheeple’), that there is a power elite of 12 people who own and run everything, and so on.

One of his last standup performances was about the atrocities that occurred at Waco.  If you can stomach the vile language, what Bill Hicks says mirrors one of Alex Jones’ first appearances in the public eye, when he confronted an ex-FBI agent that was being interviewed.  Toward the end of Bill Hicks career, he had a strong passion for what had occurred at Waco.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZMxbpiug9M_

*Bill Hicks – You’re Free; to do what we Tell You (Waco Massacre)*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPP3XT2a9Gg_

*Alex Jones Confronts FBI Agent*​


Bill Hicks passion was so strong for a reason, and it wasn’t for what he saw on television. Bill Hicks was there, at the Branch Davidian Compound, in Waco Texas. He decided to do his own, journalistic approach, to what was occurring at Waco. Stepping aside from comedy for a bit, Bill Hicks became a journalist.

Shortly thereafter, Bill Hicks suddenly fell ill, with pancreatic cancer, or so the story goes.  Supposedly, nobody knew of his illness, as he kept it to himself, for a long time. Those in the know about Hicks’ illness state that he was undergoing Chemotherapy. However in his final stand up routines, he appeared to be in very good health! Bill Hicks does not look like he has ever undergone Chemotherapy, nor is there any footage or photographs available that show a ‘sick’ Bill Hicks. Bill Hicks allegedly passed away on February 26, 1994.
In 1997, we find our first videos of Alex Jones. Before this, we were unable to find any proof of his existence, other than school photos which looked nothing like the Alex Jones we know today. This was shocking because of what we had discovered next.

*Alex Jones is NOT Alex Jones!*​


Both of these images come from videos created by ‘Alex Jones’ in 1997! In the first image on the left, taken from a video done on April 24th, 1997, we see a man who appears to be in his mid 20’s, whereas in the image on the right, we see a man who appears much older, a completely different nose, different colored hair, and not nearly as lean and physically fit as the first image on the left. His neck is much thicker (as in chubbier), and overall skull structure appears very different.



​Again, we have a much younger, leaner, individual on the left, and an older, thicker, individual on the right. Looking at their necks, we see the individual on the left has well-defined neck muscles and a well-defined jaw line. The individual on the right does NOT have well-defined neck muscles OR jaw line. Also, we have a much clearer image of the hairline, and the individual on the left, actually appears to have a much higher hairline, as well as having a different outline, than the one on the right. The eyebrows and hair are much different in color, thickness, and location.



​Again, we have two, notably different individuals. The body builds are completely different, as well as completely different facial structure, and the individual on the right has a much darker hair color, especially considering that the image was taken outside. The individual on the left is very lean and muscular, and the one on the right, while he may have some muscle build, he is far from lean. It is important to note that at this time in 1997, Jones would have only been 23 years old!

While these two people may very well be the same person…



​...this person is definitely NEITHER ONE of the above!  Keep in mind that the above, right image and the image below are BOTH allegedly taken in 1997!



​While Bill Hicks spent a lot of time practicing and imitating the person of Alex Jones, certain genetic features were missed during plastic surgery.



​Here is one of the very few videos still in existance of the REAL Alex Jones. It is important to note that this video is on Alex Jones’ YouTube channel. It certainly creates the foundation for a magician style switch-a-roo, as it leads his fans and viewers to think,  ‘Yeah. That ‘could’ be him.’


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs6K_7YhD_s_​

One other notable, and seemingly, unnoticed evidence is Alex Jones’ ever-changing hair color. We know that Bill Hicks has dark brown hair.  In the below images of Hicks / Jones, we see that Jones’ hair dye job is growing out.


​
Because of this problem, we have seen Jones with many different colors of hair. When compared to the REAL Alex Jones, often, his hair color, such as the images taken from 1997, do not match.



​Bill Hicks' best friend, camera man and producer, co-creator of Sacred Cow productions, was Kevin Booth. Shortly after Bill's passing, Kevin became Alex Jones' good friend, camera-man and producer! Bill, Alex, and Kevin were all 3 very outspoken and involved with the Waco, Texas Branch Davidian debacle and there exists video of Kevin and Bill in 1993 outside the Davidian house before the final conflict but no video of Alex.  However, a year or two later after Bill's passing, Kevin was out there again, this time with Alex filming a Waco documentary and rebuilding the Waco church!  You can also see here at a Bill Hicks' 10th Anniversary event, Kevin Booth gets on stage, shows a Hicks' documentary then says with a smirk, "maybe in some way Bill Hicks is still here with us now" and presents a framed plaque with Bill's portrait to none other than Alex Jones!

Alex claims to be only 39 years old right now, though even after all the plastic surgery, he still looks considerably older.  If he was really Bill Hicks then Alex would be 53 now which is closer to Alex's apparent age.  Bill Hicks was also a long-time cigarette smoker and Alex claims to have fought a life-long battle with cigarette addiction himself.  Their names even follow the same 4-letter 5-letter pattern, Bill/Alex Hicks/Jones.

Director Richard Linklater was a big fan of Bill Hicks and lamented never being able to work with him, then later Linklater launched Alex Jones' film career giving him roles in Waking Life and A Scanner Darkly. Bill was well-respected in the comedy community and today Alex is good friends with famous comedians like Joe Rogan and Charlie Sheen. Bill was also a big fan of Andy Kaufman, the comedian who would go to great lengths to disguise himself and create separate personas, much like it seems Bill is doing with this "Alex" character.

One massive branch of the theory revolves around a man named Kevin Booth. Booth's production company, Sacred Cow Productions, was behind comedy films for the likes of Hicks, Rogan, and Stanhope—and Booth also produced Hicks' posthumous comedy records. It was co-founded by Hicks and Booth in the early 90s but, since the comedian's death, it's one shining star has been, you guessed it, Alex Fuckin' Jones. So, long story short, many believe that Booth is actually the man with the plan who had Hicks switch up characters much like in pro wrestling.

Bill Hicks is, in fact, a CIA Agent. Bill Hicks was selected to replace Alex Jones because of his ability to impersonate certain voices and characteristics quite accurately and convincingly. Even to this day we often see these ‘impersonations’ come out of the person who we know as ‘Alex Jones’.  Apparently the comedian in him cannot be fully contained.

While it is unclear as to how or why he became a CIA agent, what is clear is that the ‘Alex Jones’ that we know today, is not the same Alex Jones that we first knew in 1997. There are a few photos of a young Alex Jones that do, in-fact, appear to be the real Alex Jones.

It is important to note, that it is impossible for someone like Bill Hicks to fake their death, WITHOUT Government involvement. This would be necessary in order to falsify death records. This fact was the clue that lead us to realize that there is a direct CIA involvement, as they MUST know that Hicks assumed Jones’ identity, otherwise, they wouldn’t be very ‘intelligent’ now would they?

Agent Bill Hicks became Alex Jones in order to provide a ‘false hope’ to the American people.  He has not been shut down because he is propped up by the CIA.  His famous family members in the Military, FBI, or CIA, are nothing more than the family of CIA Agents who give him information to share.  Infowars is nothing more than a controlled and paid ‘government opposition’ created by the CIA and Agent Bill Hicks.   His famous uncle in the CIA is none other than the same uncle that most Americans claim, and his name is Uncle Sam.

The CIA knew full well that people were beginning to ‘wake up,’ and so they created a ‘voice’ for them to turn to after they realized that they were being fed lies and propaganda. Alex Jones was being provided a sufficient amount of information to ‘entertain’ the awakening masses, and have them believe that Jones had all of the answers. This is why he persistently interrupts and talks over callers and other guests; in order to give the ‘false impression’ that he knows all and he is a reliable source of information.

The real reason as to why Alex Jones, or shall we say, Bill Hicks, retracted his comments about Michelle Obama, was because, while his job is to create a government opposition, there are only certain ‘truths’ that they will permit him to share. What the CIA allows him to share is only enough to uphold the controlled and paid ‘government opposition’.

Most people in the ‘Media’, are NOT who they claim to be. The One World Government deception is in full swing, and most people who ‘oppose’ the government are unaware that they are being sucked into a CIA operation that was set into motion in or around 1996.

So what happened to the FIRST Alex Jones? Was he ‘taken out’ by the CIA and replaced by Agent Bill Hicks? Was he paid off to ‘disappear’ and then replaced by Agent Bill Hicks? Was he also a CIA agent, and for whatever reason, was unable to fulfill his current assignment, so he needed to be ‘replaced’? While it is unclear who the first Alex Jones really was or what happened to him, what is clear is that there was a replacement. A ‘replacement’ who had begun his career as Comedian, and is now an Actor in a ‘Reality Show’, of false hope. He is a quite convincing Actor, whose true identity is, Agent Bill Hicks.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcBQCc4dKw0_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuTZW3N6FRs_

Funny how at 4:34 Alex Jones forgets his fake voice for a second, and you can hear his real voice.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc8P83aTFQE&t=257s_


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 5, 2022)

ok I'm convinced now. it's fuc.ing incredible though.

they pushed a new normal with him. he proved that there's no limit to what they can do


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 5, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> ok I'm convinced now. it's fuc.ing incredible though.
> 
> they pushed a new normal with him. he proved that there's no limit to what they can do


yeah. in the second video of my last post, Alex says that no one has got the real conspiracy - that Bill was already a fake persona as well. 

Bill Hicks was likely already controlled opposition, like almost everyone in the counter culture movement was, see Laurel Canyon.


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 5, 2022)

never heard about Laurel Canyon. who is she?


----------



## Prolix (Mar 6, 2022)

Has anyone looked closely at their ears?

I'm unsure why I remain unpersuaded by the Hicks/Jones theory; perhaps because neither persuaded me too much as individuals. Jones' evangelical-preacher delivery was always an instant red flag, and as for Hicks, I preferred Denis Leary when it came to chain-smoking stand-ups (he obviously very quickly "sold out" overtly).

A lot of this reminds me of Beatles micro-analysis, particularly when there's sensationalist language like "The coincidences are shocking" – no, none of those are especially shocking. The "I am Bill Hicks" quotes are particularly facile, as any self-aware conspirasphere commentator is going to acknowledge rumours about them (admittedly, I'm jaded through seeing too many videos where over-literal analysis of quotes is presented as admissions of truth, when they are quite clearly ironic/taking the piss).



> It certainly creates the foundation for a magician style switch-a-roo, as it leads his fans and viewers to think, ‘Yeah. That ‘could’ be him.’



I mean, yeah. It does. I could believe they're the same guy. The 1997 weight gain is suspect. The most suspect thing, though, has always been Jones' alleged age.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 6, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> never heard about Laurel Canyon. who is she?



She's a mountain area with some seductive hills: Laurel Canyon, Los Angeles - Wikipedia

Weird scenes inside the Canyon (David McGowan)



Prolix said:


> A lot of this reminds me of Beatles micro-analysis, particularly when there's sensationalist language like "The coincidences are shocking" – no, none of those are especially shocking. The "I am Bill Hicks" quotes are particularly facile, as any self-aware conspirasphere commentator is going to acknowledge rumours about them (admittedly, I'm jaded through seeing too many videos where over-literal analysis of quotes is presented as admissions of truth, when they are quite clearly ironic/taking the piss).



I think in this case there's just too much evidence to dismiss it.

We don't know all the details. Maybe they were secret twins, some would even suggest clones, but the simplest solution is the fake persona.

You can ignore the quotes and behavior; the age, looks and circumstances of disappearance of Bill (cancer you don't really die from with 33, no signs of chemo therapy) and appearance of Alex (original muscular and lean Alex for the first months, then replaced by old, small and chubby Alex) is already pretty solid evidence.

Alex's voice is obviously fake, so one has to ask, why he is making the effort to put on a fake persona if he has nothing to hide.

I would love to see direct evidence for the claim by the guy who claims to be a friend of Bill that Bill Hicks actually had a persona called Alex Jones in his comedy days. That would even convince the biggest sceptics.

There should be records somewhere of his shows on Austin Public Access.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 6, 2022)

Bill left ear Alex left ear



Bill right ear Aex right ear
​


----------



## Prolix (Mar 6, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I think in this case there's just too much evidence to dismiss it.



I don't dismiss it, but I'd need more than their version of "100% proof".


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 6, 2022)

Fwiw I cannot find a photo of the so called original alex without his headphones on.


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 6, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Fwiw I cannot find a photo of the so called original alex without his headphones on.




There is that one of him shirtless, but it is blurred.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 6, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Fwiw I cannot find a photo of the so called original alex without his headphones on.



This one on the left is supposed to be Mr. original Alex as well:


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 6, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Bill left ear Alex left ear





kd-755 said:


> Bill right ear Aex right ear


what's your final verdict?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 6, 2022)

Looks to me to more likely the radio host with the bare chest is the Alex Jones of today and he played the character called Bill Hicks. The right ear of all three heads is the same to my eyes.


----------



## Prolix (Mar 6, 2022)

How about Bill and Alex's left?
A few more to compare and contrast:


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 6, 2022)

Alex Jones left ear lobe have two holes on it. It looks artificial. Maybe some surgery?


----------



## VincentFreeman (Mar 6, 2022)

I heard Alex Jones as a controlled opposition but never watched any of his shows. I have no idea who Bill Hicks was. However this post is interesting. I guess we all have to learn some forensics nowadays!


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm not sure anymore

In particular the eyes of the two seem different. Alex Jones' outside corners of the eyes point down giving him the same exact look. While Bill Hicks' eyes seem to point upwards.


----------



## Six (Mar 6, 2022)

Some old school ear forensic and the first to claim that the ptb have an army of actors embedded in them: DallasGoldBug

_View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ecnb5_


He kinda open my eyes, 10-15 years ago


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 6, 2022)

Six said:


> Some old school ear forensic and the first to claim that the ptb have an army of actors embedded in them: DallasGoldBug
> 
> _View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ecnb5_
> 
> ...



This video was good but after looking into the author's 'production' I have to say that it's not believable. Or at least that he 
tries in every way not to be taken seriously.
This is his account: https://twitter.com/dallasgoldbug


----------



## Six (Mar 7, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> This video was good but after looking into the author's 'production' I have to say that it's not believable. Or at least that he
> tries in every way not to be taken seriously.
> This is his account: https://twitter.com/dallasgoldbug


As long as I remember, he was the first one to make the OP claim. Try some way back machine / internet archive to see that website of his.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2022)

There are multiple lookalike celebrities. And the case that one may be the other seems strong.
There's the Amy Winehouse/Lady Gaga, John F Kennedy/Jimmy Carter, Kurt Cobain/Rivers Cuomo, Jimi Hendrix/Morgan Freeman, Ted Bundy/George W. Bush, and others.
However, many living celebrities also look virtually identical. Such as Jamie Pressly/Margot Robbie, Ryan Gosling/Ryan Reynolds, Jennifer Lawrence/(Young) Helen Mirren, Pee Wee Herman/Larry Nasser etc.
One possible explanation is simply that these people simply come from the same small group of families. Supposedly "unrelated" people are in fact very closely related, and their resemblances to each other is because they are family.
Or it could be there may be some sort of cloning. I would have laughed at that idea until recently, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## JGwatkin (Mar 8, 2022)

Daniel said:


> There are multiple lookalike celebrities. And the case that one may be the other seems strong.
> There's the Amy Winehouse/Lady Gaga, John F Kennedy/Jimmy Carter, Kurt Cobain/Rivers Cuomo, Jimi Hendrix/Morgan Freeman, Ted Bundy/George W. Bush, and others.
> However, many living celebrities also look virtually identical. Such as Jamie Pressly/Margot Robbie, Ryan Gosling/Ryan Reynolds, Jennifer Lawrence/(Young) Helen Mirren, Pee Wee Herman/Larry Nasser etc.
> One possible explanation is simply that these people simply come from the same small group of families. Supposedly "unrelated" people are in fact very closely related, and their resemblances to each other is because they are family.
> Or it could be there may be some sort of cloning. I would have laughed at that idea until recently, but now I'm not so sure.



If the age gap between the two are close, then it could also be one person playing two people that are still alive. Unlike in this case, where the Bill Hicks character was killed off so he could play the biggest controlled opposition agents in the "alternative"  news for 2 and a half decades.


----------



## Otherlane (Mar 16, 2022)

I can't believe after all these years people are still promoting this theory and that people still believe this theory...the age difference alone refutes this...there's no doubt Alex Jones is CIA controlled Op and Hicks likely was controlled Op to a lesser extent but they are not the same person...anyone can photoshop little nuances like moles and teeth...seen it done many times...if you want a good description of Alex Jones and his CIA connects, a Dutch Journalist did a great job of exposing that already...https://isgp-studies.com/alex-jones-of-infowars-is-cia-army-disinformation


----------



## Referent (Mar 17, 2022)

Otherlane said:


> I can't believe after all these years people are still promoting this theory and that people still believe this theory...the age difference alone refutes this...there's no doubt Alex Jones is CIA controlled Op and Hicks likely was controlled Op to a lesser extent but they are not the same person...anyone can photoshop little nuances like moles and teeth...seen it done many times...if you want a good description of Alex Jones and his CIA connects, a Dutch Journalist did a great job of exposing that already...https://isgp-studies.com/alex-jones-of-infowars-is-cia-army-disinformation


*Clarification request*
_TLDR: Could you explain what is meant by by the age alone refuting the theory that Jones and Hicks are the same actor (if I'm reading correctly)?_

*Detail*
To be clear, the "age difference" between Hicks and Jones has been used up thread to help support (not refute) the idea that Hicks and Jones and Hicks are the same actor.  To summarize, according to Wikipedia:

Jones was born 1974-02-11, so 48 years old today in March, 2022.
Hicks was born 1961-12-16, so 60 years old today in March, 2022.
A recent Alex Jones Show video [0] from around 2020-03-10 can be used for reference, with stills below (click for larger size, which adds years in my view):



*Aside on early dismissal of topic*
I agree that the Jones-Hicks topic might seem silly and is possibly a wasteful distraction, and I dismissed it previously, too, but, if true, this character swap would be interesting to acknowledge for its notability factor alone, IMO.  Also, since the very nature (content, presentation) of the Jones element causes some to "have a dismissal reflex", doubling down on inspecting this topic might be worthwhile.

*On possible editing*
Regarding whether the teeth and moles could have been edited into the images and videos up thread, it's true that the lineage of the footage wasn't provided AFAICT, and this editing or footage-sourcing topic does seem worthy of possible followup.

[0] 
_View: https://rumble.com/vx28fx-see-the-proof-of-us-funded-biolabs-in-ukraine-you-were-told-didnt-exist.html_


----------



## Otherlane (Mar 17, 2022)

Referent said:


> *Clarification request*
> _TLDR: Could you explain what is meant by by the age alone refuting the theory that Jones and Hicks are the same actor (if I'm reading correctly)?_
> 
> *Detail*
> ...



Personally I think 12 years is a significant age difference especially looking at Hicks when he passed away in his mid 30s opposed to a younger AJ who was early 20s. Regardless I agree people have a quick dismissal reflex and I am always open to investigating most things presented to me. No one loves finding a good conspiracy more than me but i simply don’t see this one at all. Especially if you read the link about Jones family I think you will see he himself was groomed for this position. However I would be happy to be wrong if he was Bill Hicks but yea I just can’t see this theory having any merit.


----------



## Referent (Mar 17, 2022)

Otherlane said:


> Personally I think 12 years is a significant age difference especially looking at Hicks when he passed away in his mid 30s opposed to a younger AJ who was early 20s. Regardless I agree people have a quick dismissal reflex and I am always open to investigating most things presented to me. No one loves finding a good conspiracy more than me but i simply don’t see this one at all. Especially if you read the link about Jones family I think you will see he himself was groomed for this position. However I would be happy to be wrong if he was Bill Hicks but yea I just can’t see this theory having any merit.


Thank you for clarifying.  So, roughly stated, the "age gap refutation hypothesis" states that the Hicks we have footage of was too old to "return" as the early "returned" Jones we have footage of.  I'm not sure I agree, but I think I get the concept now.


----------



## JGwatkin (Mar 17, 2022)

Referent said:


> Thank you for clarifying.  So, roughly stated, the "age gap refutation hypothesis" states that the Hicks we have footage of was too old to "return" as the early "returned" Jones we have footage of.  I'm not sure I agree, but I think I get the concept now.



I am not saying Hicks is definitely Jones, but I will say this, I think the new Jones looks to be within a year or two of how old Hicks would be. Therefore, if it's not Hicks, himself, it's a man that is very close in age, he is certainly not as young as the DOB listed for the original Jones. That much is completely clear to me.


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 18, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> This video was good but after looking into the author's 'production' I have to say that it's not believable. Or at least that he
> tries in every way not to be taken seriously.
> This is his account: https://twitter.com/dallasgoldbug





Silveryou said:


> This video was good but after looking into the author's 'production' I have to say that it's not believable. Or at least that he
> tries in every way not to be taken seriously.
> This is his account: https://twitter.com/dallasgoldbug


Old DallisGOLDbug is a "black washing" psyop.  When the word GOLD is included in a name think of jewelry as the group behind it. In the beginning of his video series, he makes solid connections between separate "actors" and presents good info.  Then later he presents data that is inconsistent and purposely incorrect to raise doubt.  He is there to lead and then eventually sabotage this line of inquiry.  Alex Jones is Bill Hicks.  He has the mannerisms of Bill Hicks.  There's another parallel:  their both trannies.  They both have short necks and sloping shoulders of a woman. Alex has turned into a pudgy overweight woman now.  Alex's rants are legendary and it also fits Bill Hicks comedic rants.  During the Cult Covaids Project Jones said he would resort to cannibalism to feed his family! Swallow that black pill you NPC's. We have seen they use a limited amount of crisis actors for the fake shooting events and many recycled actors have shown up over and over again.  When you watch Jone's earlier work he's right on the money but he would take actions to discredit himself making "conspiracy theory" a line of questioning to be rediculed by the NPC's.  Oh your just like Alex Jones the normies would say when presented by info that went against the main steam narrative. That was his job to "black wash" the conspiracy movement.


----------



## Referent (May 10, 2022)

Otherlane said:


> ...anyone can photoshop little nuances like moles and teeth...seen it done many times...





Referent said:


> Regarding whether the teeth and moles could have been edited into the images and videos up thread, it's true that the lineage of the footage wasn't provided AFAICT, and this editing or footage-sourcing topic does seem worthy of possible followup.


*On same-teeth 1) possible image manipulation, 2) photo source/lineage, and 3) replication of similarity findings*

Update regarding lineage of photos showing remarkably similar teeth: it is at least possible to find photos of Hicks and Jones showing their teeth, in which the teeth look notably similar in many respects, on the pages of the photographers credited with the photos.

*Implications:*

If there were to be image manipulation going on to falsely make the teeth look similar, the ruse would necessarily be more complex than an unscrupulous, traffic-hungry Youtuber or conspiracy blogger photoshopping the same teeth so that they match in both Jones and Hicks.
It sure looks like there are real photographers taking credit for real photos of Hicks and Jones showing similar teeth.
Of course, one of the photographers indicated below might be fake, or compromised themselves, but there does not appear to be evidence as such at this time.


*Exhibit A: Saunders' photo of Hicks*
Photographer Chris Saunders posted a Hicks photo to his Flickr account and also held the following exchange in Flickr comments:


> Phil Gribbon 15y
> you took pictures of Bill Hicks? You're my new favourite Sheffield photographer
> 
> Chris Saunders 15y
> Aye I did & thanks - I'm honoured!






*Teethy Hicks Photo Positively Attributable to Photographer ("Saunders")*​
*Exhibit B: Humpreys' photo of Jones*
Photographer Brent Humphreys hosts on his website a Jones photo on that was used by Esquire:


> Brent Humphreys is a freelance editorial and commercial photographer based in Austin, Texas.






*Teethy Jones Photo Positively Attributable to Photographer ("Humphreys")*​
*The comparison image*
In the below comparison, the image scales are intentionally not adjusted from the original image sources in order to minimize manipulation and maintain original detail as much as feasible.  Hopefully, one's mind will do the autoscaling well enough.  Also, the similarities are unhighlighted (but the upthread content did a decent job IIRC).




*Sourced originals and easy comparison*​
Spotting the similarities and differences, explaining each, and drawing conclusions are an exercise left to the reader.  To my untrained eyes, they _look like_ the same teeth with slight cosmetic dentistry work on some edges.
​*Undone*
It might be worthwhile to find additional teeth shots, including from other photo shoots and by other photographers.  But at least here's some attribution and lineage, which I had not seen before (but could have missed).


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 15, 2022)

weeks before his assassination (which was probably more related to 9/11, not Alex Jones), legendary Bill Cooper exposes Alex Jones as a liar:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JskEUfGBijg_

​

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL7p5h0zJgI_


Another vid on Alex Jones as Bill Hicks (video may be meant to be a bit satirical, but difficult to tell):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH_xFtDM0X0_

The thing with the orange drink is hilarious when you think about it.


_View: https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/politics/100000006070750/inside-alex-joness-tangy-tangerine-fueled-empire.html_


----------



## kulapono (Dec 15, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> never heard about Laurel Canyon. who is she?





Silveryou said:


> never heard about Laurel Canyon. who is she?


Porn actress 1980's. . . . . and subject of a book by David McGowan


----------



## sekito (Dec 16, 2022)

Doesn’t seem like anyone shared this despite it being one of the first results in a search engine

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8wwPAVNVn8_


and yes, DallisGoldbug is a disinformation agent


----------

